# Man Fined for Killing Grizzly Bear to Protect His Family



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Anybody else heard this story?

http://video.foxnews.com/v/11959709...bear-to-protect-his-family/?playlist_id=86856

Im not sure I agree with the guy for shooting the bear because it wasnt actually attacking the guy or his family and the bear was 40 yards from his home. But Im not saying he was wrong either. What do you think?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I saw this a while back on the biggame board. I don't think we can justify this as it is reported. However, the first time I heard this story it was told differently. The guys kids were shooting baskets and jumped on the trampoline when they spotted the bear coming towards them. The wife yelled out bear and the guy was actually in the shower and came out gun in hand. From the first report I saw the local authorities and the state fish cops cleared it as a self defense case and dropped it. A few months later the feds (for whatever reason) brought the charges up on the guy. That to me smells like preasure from someone or some group. Keep in mind grizzlies in ID are on the threatened list.

I am not sure about everyone else but I will certainly take out anything or anyone that I perceive as a threat to my children. Trying to put ourselves in is shoes is an invalid argument because no matter what we do to try to imagine what it would have been like we will neve be able to actually live what he lived. I think this guy got a bum wrap.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I think it's a flipping joke! That lady killed me talking about how the first two shots were justified in defense of the children, but how he's being prosecuted for the third shot at the wounded bear after the kids were inside the house. Give me a break! God forbid we use some common sense in the legal system. :roll:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't see a problem with what the guy did and I don't understand the Fed's position in this case. It's easy to monday morning quarterback once the incident is over and we can easily measure what the level of danger really was but when you're a father and you aren't sure where your kids are then any man worth his salt doesn't mess around. 

Once the bear has been shot twice its ridiculous to say the 3rd shot isn't justified. This is a wild animal and a wounded grizzly is as dangerous as it gets. It's not like it can head to the hospital and get the other two bullet wounds fixed up once the danger cleared.


----------

